# have you been banned before?



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

how many of you guys actually got banned before? i got banned once for post quality.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 19, 2016)

I've only been on the forum for about a week, so if I'd been banned before, that would be pretty sad.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 19, 2016)

No I haven't been banned


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 19, 2016)

I haven't been banned, I'm a good child lmao


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2016)

I haven't been banned and I got my first and only infraction last year lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been banned multiple times

I am the elite


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

never


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 19, 2016)

I've never been banned from anything before.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2016)

I've never been banned. I only got one infraction, and it was a reminder about there being a like button.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes yes I have


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 19, 2016)

I got banned because of the easter event it was only 3days long.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 19, 2016)

no

I'm a well behaved child uwu


----------



## Crash (Jun 19, 2016)

nope. hopefully i never will, lol


----------



## Aali (Jun 19, 2016)

I've only gotten 2 post quality infractions


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2016)

I havent been banned and havent gotten any infractions. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 19, 2016)

i've gotten one offensive content infraction from ye olde days
and tbh i'm surprised sometimes that i'm not infracted more for post quality haha


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

Ya, like 7 times. 50 or so infractions


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 19, 2016)

no which is surprising bc i feel like im the kinda person youd expect to get banned


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 19, 2016)

Nope, I haven't. I haven't gotten any infractions either luckily.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2016)

Nope. Never had an infraction either.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

twice lmao


----------



## scotch (Jun 19, 2016)

yes i have because the staff punishes people for the most stupid ****


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 19, 2016)

wait why is this thread not closed yet 
you can't talk about banned people/being banned in any forum/thread/chat lmao


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 19, 2016)

No, but I've gotten one infraction for post quality, lmao!!! Also, this reminds me. Where's Starry?


----------



## seliph (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes
I'm awful apparently



tearypastel said:


> wait why is this thread not closed yet
> you can't talk about banned people/being banned in any forum/thread/chat lmao



I thought you could as long as you don't post the details/argue about it


----------



## scotch (Jun 19, 2016)

tearypastel said:


> wait why is this thread not closed yet
> you can't talk about banned people/being banned in any forum/thread/chat lmao



guess the staff's gonna ban everyone then lmao


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 19, 2016)

No. I'm a good noodle.


----------



## Murray (Jun 19, 2016)

tearypastel said:


> wait why is this thread not closed yet
> you can't talk about banned people/being banned in any forum/thread/chat lmao



You're allowed to talk about your own warnings/infractions/bans, just not anyone else's.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> No, but I've gotten one infraction for post quality, lmao!!! Also, this reminds me. Where's Starry?



in the abyss


----------



## Locket (Jun 19, 2016)

I've never been banned, but I've had an infraction for post quality, a warning for post quality, and a warning for "innaproprite language"


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2016)

I got an infraction once for post quality. I posted a face...


----------



## Koden (Jun 20, 2016)

no bans or infractions


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 20, 2016)

No bans, infractions, or warnings.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 20, 2016)

i pray for the people that put off amazing performances but get banned
like a few people have been banned like 696,969,696 times and it just breaks my heart--the reason for it, i mean


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

no, i'm good _(or just new)_


----------



## jakeypride (Jun 20, 2016)

I think I was warned once because I made a thread asking who smoked w***...


----------



## vexnir (Jun 20, 2016)

No bans or infractions for over 2 years I've been here. I'm a good boy.


----------



## skylucario (Jun 20, 2016)

No infractions (YET lol; I kind of write _too_ much, though).
No bans either! Actually, I think the only website I've ever been banned on was Animal Jam because the card I used for my membership expired... That wasn't exactly my fault, though. xD

By the way, would someone mind giving me examples of reasons behind infractions? x)


----------



## lizzy541 (Jun 20, 2016)

HAHHAHA i haven't been banned yet but i have some infractions



skylucario said:


> By the way, would someone mind giving me examples of reasons behind infractions? x)


anything that breaks forum rules really. getting into fights is a big one though i think.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope. Only gotten one warning for post quality. The only site I've been banned from is Miiverse, and that's because of false reporters and automated admins. Thank goodness the admins here are actual people.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 20, 2016)

I've never been banned, and I don't really understand how the banning system works anyway. I've got two infractions though.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

Azure said:


> I've never been banned, and I don't really understand how the banning system works anyway. I've got two infractions though.



if im not wrong, you get banned if you ignore your first red warning and choose to do the same thing again. at least that was how i was banned.


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2016)

No. I have gotten a few infractions though.


----------



## etsusho (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not sure how to get banned/infractions.


----------



## NintenZero (Jun 21, 2016)

Lol no. I've never been banned from any source ever, unless it was Minecraft playing with my friends and getting banned for gigglez. lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2016)

Azure said:


> I've never been banned, and I don't really understand how the banning system works anyway. I've got two infractions though.



iirc 3 infractions is a ban, but of course bans can also be handed out even without this, as is deemed necessary by staff (p sure this happened to me at least once)

- - - Post Merge - - -



etsusho said:


> I'm not sure how to get banned/infractions.



be a terrible ****poster

get into heated arguments

etc


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

No, staff must like me lol.


----------



## Ploom (Jun 24, 2016)

yes when I was new to the forums. I guess the mods assumed my fianc? and I were the same person due to us trading things between our accounts and having the same IP.

I think they probably should have looked into it before just plain banning us both...  Hah oh welp.


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

Seems ironic aha.

No, not on this forum. I have once on another forum but I was an idiot back then and regret it all. But we all learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 25, 2016)

Aali said:


> I've only gotten 2 post quality infractions



Same here. One was on purpose, I just didn't know there was a rule against it, and one was purely by accident.


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

Never, I'm a good kid, promise. I don't think I ever had an infraction, I try to stay inside the rules.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

//pats snoozit 

I literally just got unbanned this morning rip


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

I have never been banned so I'm all good


----------



## Aetherinne (Jun 26, 2016)

On TBT, no, hopefully it'll stay that way.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope!

(I think)


----------



## Taj (Jun 26, 2016)

Theres a rumor why Jeremy got banned. Maybe why he never posts


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 27, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Theres a rumor why Jeremy got banned. Maybe why he never posts



Wat? Why would they ban an admin? Did they really ban him?


----------



## Yeosin (Jun 27, 2016)

Does the ban have to apply on to this site or any site?

If any site/game -- Yes.
If TBT -- No.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 27, 2016)

I have the right to not answer this question lmao xD


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 27, 2016)

[sub]i haven't been banned (fortunately) but i have gotten an infraction.[/sub]


----------



## N e s s (Jun 27, 2016)

well this is ironic, the OP was banned themselves.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Theres a rumor why Jeremy got banned. Maybe why he never posts





Sicatiff said:


> Wat? Why would they ban an admin? Did they really ban him?



Jeremy's sig was too big so he banned himself 

but nope, never been banned before!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 27, 2016)

I was banned once because I told Gallows Monster Hunter was an awful game. (It is, please love yourself)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2016)

I've only gotten banned once on a different forum... when I was 12. lol


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 27, 2016)

Never been banned nor have I had an infraction.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 27, 2016)

nope, never. i have gotten two infractions tho


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 27, 2016)

No, thankfully. I've had 2 or 3 infractions though.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 28, 2016)

No, but I've had 2 infractions, mainly because I didn't read... the... rules...


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I got an infraction once for post quality. I posted a face...



Sameeeeeeeeeeee xD


----------



## Mints (Jun 28, 2016)

Haha, no not so far, and hopefully not any soon.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm surprised that I haven't been banned or at least received an infraction with how sharp my tongue is.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 29, 2016)

nah, i haven't been banned. i've had one warning/infraction but that's it.


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope I haven't. I've had a couple of questionable posts where I wasn't sure if i should post the thing but It seems to have worked out lol. I usually try to make sure what I am posting is all age friendly....


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope. No infraction or ban before.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

I have more than 3 Infractions, mostly regarding simple one-word posts that I have no idea don't make the post great.

Somehow, I'm not banned.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 30, 2016)

I've never received any infractions or bans on other sites, but here on TBT, I have.

one red infraction, and three bans total for me.  LOL I'm a little shocked though since I post a lot of iffy things that I've seen others get infractions/banned for, yet I get... nothing?  And the bans and infractions I have are mostly from when someone reported me.


----------



## f11 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I've never received any infractions or bans on other sites, but here on TBT, I have.
> 
> one red infraction, and three bans total for me.  LOL I'm a little shocked though since I post a lot of iffy things that I've seen others get infractions/banned for, yet I get... nothing?  And the bans and infractions I have are mostly from when someone reported me.


Then report other people who you see do it.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

No, I'm a good boy.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 30, 2016)

why is this thread even allowed? the staff tend to not like people talking about infractions, so why are conversations about bans allowed???


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2016)

Qwerty111 said:


> why is this thread even allowed? the staff tend to not like people talking about infractions, so why are conversations about bans allowed???



Murray already explained on Page 3;



Murray said:


> You're allowed to talk about your own warnings/infractions/bans, just not anyone else's.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 30, 2016)

Jake said:


> Murray already explained on Page 3;



oh damn sorry


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2016)

If the April Fools' timer prank counts, then yes, otherwise I just have an infraction from telling someone to move their thread to the VTP rather than reporting it instead.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 30, 2016)

Haven't been banned, but I got an infraction a couple of weeks after joining for mini-modding. I'm surprised I didn't get more infractions from other posts I've made in the past.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 30, 2016)

2 times


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 30, 2016)

I've never been banned, and surprisingly, in the nearly 4 years I've been on here, I've never gotten an infraction or warning either (unless it was a long time ago and I don't remember it).


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 30, 2016)

Haven't been banned though I've gotten two warnings for ****posting. 99% of what I post is relevant to the thread but on those rare occasions I do it the mods always seem to see it.  I actively try not to anymore.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 1, 2016)

The only way you get banned is if you try really, really hard. There are some users here who continuously spew garbage and I keep wondering when the mods will finally drop the hammer. You'd think the mods would realize when they are locking threads created by the same person over and over again, but they rarely do anything about it.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 1, 2016)

ive only gotten an infraction for post quality like a year ago


----------



## Elov (Jul 1, 2016)

Never been banned, and never had an infraction. I'm not even sure what exactly warrants for an infraction either.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 6, 2016)

Jason troll banned me forever and then unbanned me after like 3 hours


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm probably gonna get banned now with the new censor bypass rule.


----------



## Nena (Jul 7, 2016)

Never


----------

